# New Members : Approving first x posts



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

There seems to be an increasing number of accounts that register, post 5 or 6 "useless" replies to other posts ("I agree" or "This is also my experience") and then start spamming.

Is there anyway that the first X posts by a new member do not get automatically posted but need to be approved by a moderator?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

There's an easier way to do it in later vB versions, but not this one.


----------

